# Drywall over thermopan



## stayinhomewith6 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bumping up because I'm wondering the same thing. I'll probably end up removing the Thermopan because it sure seems like it would cause the ceiling to be obviously uneven.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd leave it in place and shim the joist so there was 0 contact with it when installing the rock.
It's very common to add strapping to the bottoms of the joist instead of attaching to them.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

If I'm right the thermo pan is only 1/8 thick so who is going to notice that?
Wood floor joists before I joists will vary by more than 1/8 from joist to joist and wall studs will vary more than that with crowning


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The pan material itself isn't generally a problem. If it was installed with the screws HVAC guys normally use, that might be an issue as they hang below the joist 3/16" to 1/4". I assume that's what you're worried about. I normally change out the screws with some flay head wood screws before I hang. That should solve the problem....


----------

